# Faire une app simple



## naas (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour 

J'ai un copain qui va publier un bouquin de photos sous peu.

Afin de proposer un contenu plus attrayant, je pensais faire une app à l'image des premiers podcats du MOMA qui accompagne les visiteurs du musée avec un fichier audio et photos (voir vidéos) pour mieux comprendre les tableaux.

Et bien je souhaiterais faire la même chose avec le bouquin,
en d'autres termes, la personne lis le livre et ecoute en même temps l'app pour une meilleure expérience.

Par exemple une app (en Français et Anglais ) qui explique les photos par un fichier son, montre un détail d'une photo en montrant une partie zoomée de la photo et un fichier son derrière, 

Donc une application somme toute assez simple avec un menu
déroulement linéaire
choix de la page pour démarrage lecture
bonus

Mon expérience de prog se résumé à l'Apple 2e Appleinsider, et traduction de quelques logiciels sous osX.

bref un vrai débutant.

vos conseils


----------



## shub2 (22 Novembre 2011)

Deux questions: c'est payé combien ?
La deuxième est de savoir si tu es une femme, tu es dans quelle tranche d'âge ?


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2011)

Tu vois la porte ?
Prends la


----------



## shub2 (22 Novembre 2011)

Ah ben ouais mais quand on met un 'avatar' pareil ... Bon ce que j'en dis: _peace and love_ mon frère


----------



## CBi (22 Novembre 2011)

Quand tu dis faire une app, cherches-tu à faire une iApp qu'on trouvera sur l'app store, ou une web app peut-elle faire l'affaire ?
Dans le cas WebApp, je te conseille de jeter un oeil sur Tumult Hype, sorte de iWeb dynamique. 
Dans le cas d'une iApp, la solution simple consiste à faire une app html avec iWebkit par exemple, puis la passer en offline avec un fichier manifest (on trouve de bonnes indications sur le web ou alors voir chez l' éditeur  O'Reilly ) et l'encapsuler avec Phone Gap, mais... aucune idée de comment les fichiers audio sont gérés au travers de tout ça...


----------



## shub2 (23 Novembre 2011)

Bon :

1) tu as l'air jeune
2) je peux vraiment pas t'aider ni te donner un coup de main, connaissant mal de quoi tu parles.
3) Les logiciels Adobe sont vraiment chers. 1000 et quelques pour photoshop, c'est cher non ?


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Novembre 2011)

@shub2: tu en a pas marre de troller!  (fin du hs)


----------



## naas (23 Novembre 2011)

Plus d'une app sur l'Apple store. Quelque Chose qui puisse être consulté sans connexion. 
C'est intéressant tes indications Cbi je vais me renseigner 
Merci


----------



## ntx (23 Novembre 2011)

shub2 a dit:


> 3) Les logiciels Adobe sont vraiment chers. 1000&#8364; et quelques pour photoshop, c'est cher non ?


Le commun des mortels se contentera très bien de PS Element, en promo à moins de 60 &#8364;, ou de PS Express Editor. Alors que les dilettantes arrêtent de se plaindre des prix des applications PROFESSIONNELLES


----------



## shub2 (24 Novembre 2011)

YES !! Mais avec le denier* Photoshop* CS5, faire des anim' GIF est devenu un jeu d'enfant. J'en ai fait pour ma copine (virtuelle) en Russie et elle a apprécié semble-t-il !!
Bon on habite à 2000 km l'un de l'autre m'enfin avec l'avion ...


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2011)

Shub tu voudrais pas aller au bar ?
Tes messages sur ce fil me gonflent.


----------



## Nyx0uf (24 Novembre 2011)

shub2 tu me soules, tu t'arrêtes là.


----------



## shub2 (30 Novembre 2011)

Ok j'ai autres choses à faire d'ailleurs.
Allez dans la paix du Christ et que le Seigneur vous apporte paix joie et reconnaissance. Éternelle cela va sans dire !!


----------



## Drako (1 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour ce sujet pollution en moins m'intéresse on est ou dans les solutions pour une tel application ?


----------

